# How many tanks do you have and what are the sizes?



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

I have four tanks
150g
100g
55g
40g


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 125g, 75g, and a 30g. Im going to look at another 75g tomorrow!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i used to have like 13 running at one point but now like 6. a 190g, 100g, 75g, 55g, 48? bowfront and a 40g high


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

55, 65, 10 and just sold my 29, next will be a 74 or 125


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have 2, a 65 gallon for my rhom and a 2 1/2 gallon betta tank.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

125,55,20,10x2


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

125G,90G,20G


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I have 12 housing fish (won't count the others):

3 75g
1 65g
2 40g
1 36g
1 29g
2 12g
2 10g

Seven are in my classroom and 5 are at home...most have p's in them.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

125g and 75g


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a 110gal for my Geryi, a 75gal for my Rhom, A 65gal for my Mac, and a 40gal for my Sanchezi.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

3-125 gal.
9-75 gal.
7-55 gal.
3- 30 gal.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> 3-125 gal.
> 9-75 gal.
> 7-55 gal.
> 3- 30 gal.


Dang thats a lot of tanks! Please show us some pics of your fish room or rooms.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Pit_man said:


> 3-125 gal.
> 9-75 gal.
> 7-55 gal.
> 3- 30 gal.


Dang thats a lot of tanks! Please show us some pics of your fish room or rooms.
[/quote]
there are tons posted on here in the pics fourm. i'm doing some serious remodeling, like taking out part of the floor and knocking out a wall or two, so it might be a while before i take any new pics, cuz to be honest the room looks like hell right now


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

55
12
10
3
=)


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

we have up and running 2) 210 gallons 1)90 gallon 1)29 gallon 1)20gallon 1) 10 gallon 1)1gallon


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Right now i have a 150, 75, 55, 10, and a 2.5 all set up with fish. I will be getting a 125 soon and taking the 55 and 75 down. The 55 will turn into a sump and the 75 is going to be the girlfriends tank.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow....guess I'm low man on the totem pole. 
(1) 120 gallon (6 Reds)
(1) 29 gallon (cycling, going to move my Pleco from the 120 before he becomes lunch and maybe grow out another Red)


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

1-180g
1-150g

i want a 300g damn it


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 125g, two 75g, two 55g, and a 29


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

2x75,44,40,18,15,20,54,92,150 and 220


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

75/40B/2x30/20/10
one thirty is at my girls moms though (i do maintenance for it so i listed it) and the other thirty is going to be empty after this weekend and will be the 55 instead.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

125
65
30
10
empty 5


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

55 - Planted
55 - Spilo 
180 - Empty - Soon to be planted


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

2-29
1-10
1-55...awaiting set up


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

55,40,10,10,10 building a 360 gallon tank in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

125, 120, 90, 30B, 20 (empty), 33 (empty), 185 (empty)


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

55 gall
30gall
10gall and 3 gallon

next 125 and 180


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

wow most of you people are obsessed with fish keeping lol
I could never see myself owning more then 1 tank!
I have a 75g with a 7'' elong


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I have

1-180
1-135
1-125
1-90
1-70
2-29


----------

